# Twins and Gestational Diabetes...advice anyone??



## Pink Pumpkin

Hi,

I dont post on here very often, but im hoping you twin mums and twin mums to be could provide me with some advice or support if possible????

I am currently 28 weeks pregnant with non identical boys and have just been diagnosed with Gestational Diabetes :-(

As if the shock of having twins wasnt enough (concieved naturally after the first month of trying!) and having no twins in our family, i now am not only rhesus negative, but now have this too!

Has anyone else experienced GD with twins at all and was everything ok, or do you know of anyon who has?

Feeling really down and miserable right now, as I appear to be getting everything where odds are low which is making me worry even more!! Any advice or words of wisdom appreciated...

Thanks!

x


----------



## lizziedripping

HI hun. Firstly, please try not to worry.

My twin pregnancy was my third, and I had GD diagnosed at 28wks too - but as it turned out, once I began to take my blood sugars, it actually wasn't. All my post meal bloods were normal, despite my fasting test being positive for GD. It was explained to me that when there are two placentas, the demands on the body are so much greater than in a singleton pregnancy. You are making more insulin, processing more and the strain can make GD show up, but it it isn't genuine GD.

Even if it is GD, then it can be easily controlled with a few minor adjustments to your diet. Regular meals, less carbs less sweet stuff. It is quite rare for a lady to go on and require insulin to control it. 

In the end I took bloods for a few weeks, and once they looked ok carried on as normal - my diet was good anyway, so didn't have to cut back on anything. As it transpires my twins were huge at term due to genetics and NOT GD.

As for rhesus negative satus, I have that too, and in 3 pregnancies has never been an issue hun. Just occasional anti-d injections. Please relax hun, you are soing great - twin pregnancy is soo different to singletons, and all kinds of weird results show up xxx


----------



## mamato2more

Protein, protein, protein!


----------



## akcher

I had GD with my pregnancy. It was a pain to control it but it can be done. In the beginning, I controlled my blood sugars with diet alone. I limited my carbs and tested my sugars with a finger prick 4 times a day. Towards the end of my pregnancy diet alone was not enough. So I had to give myself insulin shots twice a day. My dose was adjusted every week. Don't beat yourself up too much, it's because we have a massive amount of hormones that is interfering with how we absorb sugars. My babies were born healthy even though they were 6 weeks early. I had my glucose challenge test 8 weeks after I had my babies and everything is back to normal.


----------



## Kitty23

I was diagnosed with gd at 28 weeks to. Very easy to control for me, just checked my bloods several times a day and watched my sugar intake :) xxx


----------



## Pink Pumpkin

Thankyou all so much for your advice, its so nice to know im not the only one having to deal with it! Im managing to control it with diet at the moment, so hopefully that will do the trick, and only a small number of weeks to go now....!

 x


----------

